# البرنامج التدريبـي المهارات المتكاملة للسكرتارية الحديثة 8-12 يوليو 2012م الإسكندرية



## ميرفت شاهين (29 مايو 2012)

الاتحاد العربي لتنمية الموارد البشرية
يعقــد
باعتماد: جامعة عين شمس
بالتعاون مع : مركز البحوث والدراسات التجارية والإحصائية – كلية التجارة – جامعة عين شمس

البرنــــــــــــــامج التدريبــــــــــــــــــــي
المهارات المتكاملة للسكرتارية الحديثة
8-12 يوليو 2012م
الإسكندرية – جمهورية مصر العربية

الهدف:
تنمية معارف ومهارات مديري المكاتب والسكرتارية ليتماشى مع متطلبات الألفية الثالثة.
الاطار العام:
- تنمية معارف المشاركين بخصائص وصفات الألفية الثالثة ومتطلباتها.
- تنمية المهارات الشخصية والطاقات الكامنة.
- التفكير الإبداعي ووسائل التعامل مع الآخرين.
- مهارات التعامل مع ضغوط العمل وتنمية القدرات الذهنية.
- المصطلحات الحديثة في التعامل المكتبي باللغة الإنجليزية.
المشاركون المستهدفون:
مديرو المكاتب والسكرتارية والعلاقات العامة والدولية والمرشحين لشغل تلك الوظائف.



كيفية التسجيل والمشاركة :
-	يمكنكم تعبئة استمارة الاشتراك على الموقع الإلكتروني 
و ارسال خطاب المشاركة الرسمي على فاكس رقم 
(0020235830285 / 0020235866953/ 0020235849316 )
ملاحظة:
•	ضرورة إحاطتنا برغبتكم في مكان الإقامة وموعد الوصول ليتسنى لنا تأمين متطلبات الحجز الفندقي.
رسوم الاشتراك :
يبلغ رسم الاشتراك فى البرنامج 1000 $ دولار أمريكي أو مايعادلها.
ويحصل المشارك مقابل رسم الاشتراك على الآتي:
الإشتراك فى أعمال البرنامج .
المادة العلمية لوقائع البرنامج . 
حقيبة الأوراق العلمية
بوفيه المشروبات والمأكولات خلال فترة الاستراحة
دعوة غداء
تسهيلات الإقامة فى الفنادق
لمزيد من المعلومات الرجاء الاتصال
نائب مدير التدريب
أ / حمدي السراج
الجوال/ 00201002958200
هاتف: 0020235866963 / 0020235860262 / 0020235860290
فاكس: 0020235830285 / 0020235866953 / 0020235849316
البريد الالكتروني: [email protected]
الموقع الإلكتروني: 
​http://www.uhrda.orghttp://www.uhrda.orghttp://www.uhrda.org


----------

